# Swords against the Savage Tide: a Planewalkers Tale...   (UPDATED 12/18)



## primemover003 (Dec 10, 2007)

In this campaign I'm having my group resurrect their old 2nd ed Planescape band of fiendslayers and sending through Dungeon's Savage Tide Adventure Path as a classic Planescape style campaign.  Starting at 10th level I'll obviously have to scale some parts of it as I want to begin with Here There Be Monsters, the 4th chapter of the path (normally for 7th level characters).  Adapting it to the planes will be even more interesting then I thought!

The first three adventures (HTBM, ToD, and CoBI) will all take place on the Beastlands, in and around the Forbidden Plateau (substituting for the Isle of Dread), TLD will take place in Pandemonium's 3rd and 4th layers.  I'm not sure exactly how to fit in SoS yet, but by the time we get there (probably march) I'll have it done.

*The Players... *
Arros Firebrand - m Human Clr 5/Demonwrecker 5 of St. Cutbert, (Harmonium) LN 
Deek - m Goliath - Bbn 7/Ftr 2 (Ragers sect) CG
Duklar - m Tielfing Scout 10, (Free League) CN
Falyte Gainsborough - m Human Clr 10 of Tymora, (Society of Sensation) CG 
Sir Lucien Bradley - m Aasimar Pal 10, (Believers of the Source) LG 
Mephistopheles "Horny" Blutkrieger - m Minotaur Ftr 2, CG 
Yark - m Half-orc Bbn 10, (Ragers sect) CN

*The set-up...*
Lavinia is the daughter of Factol Darius of the Sign of One (a planar Faction that maintains a presence on the Beastlands). Factol Darius, a potent seer, dreams of an upcoming demonic assault on the colony of Farshore (a Faction holding on the Beastlands) and sees the PC's there stopping it.  She asks the PC's to protect her daughter and the colony which studies the Forbidden Plateau hoping to learn more about the "dead" pantheon whose realm lies there. 

Vanthus becomes the leader of a demonic led force of tielfing Vile Hunters (a planar sect), Tanar'ri, and Doomsguard (another of Sigil's Factions).  Vanthus' backstory changes to that of the scion of the tanar'ri general Za'rafass who was killed in a raid on the Concordant Domains of the Outlands (in which Darius' divinations played an instrumental role).  Vanthus leads a campaign to wound Factol Darius' political base by destroying the colony and her heart by kidnapping her daughter.

*Session #1 - A Call to the Hall...*

[sblock]
Summoned to Sigil's great Hall of Speakers by Factol Darius of the Sign of One, the adventuring band known as the Sword learn that the Factol has dreamt of a demon backed assault on a faction outpost in the Beastlands.  The Factol fears for her people and especially her daughter as the colony's defenses are minimal.  She asks them to go and prevent it's destruction and to defend her daughter (who she believes is targeted by the tanar'ri in revenge for events she participated in decades ago).  She gives what aid she can and directs them to a portal that will begin their journey. 

Arriving in Faunel, Gatetown to the Beastlands, the Swords approach Wrath, gatekeeper of Faunel.  Wrath is notoriously untrusting of those seeking passage into the Wilderness of the Beastlands fearing they go to despoil the Natural Heaven.  He is doubly untrusting of any who wish to travel to the Forbidden Plateau as it holds many dangerous mysteries.  After some negotiation (and good Diplomacy rolls) the glib tongued Sensate Falyte asks for passage to the Beastland town of Signpost (another Signer holding).  Wrath agrees to allow them passage and recommends the capable Captain Amelle Venkallie to ferry them up the River Oceanus.  The gatekeeper planeshifts them to the rustic rivertown of Signpost and they quickly find the lovely captain playing cards in a rough little dive called the Scratching Post, known for the swarm of feral tressym that frequent it's spires.  Falyte manages to win more than just silver at cards, quickly charming the pants of the captain (earning him the moniker of "Sexy Priest").  The others waste no time in engaging in a drinking contest which the Goliath Rager Deek predictably wins even against the sober Falyte who enters halfway through!

With passage secured aboard the _Dancing Delphon_ they meet it's crew (Urol, Tavey, and Virith) and an additional passenger bound for the plane of Elysium (Avner).  The voyage upriver is uneventful for a few days until they pass through a wild storm which the _Delphon's_ crew navigates masterfully.  However as a few hours go by the gnomish navigator & naturalist Urol realizes they are wildly off course and both the captain and the Scout Duklar agree after consulting the captains charts.  Turning back downriver they find an enormous waterfall has appeared behind them and the way ahead is completely uncharted (Demogorgon's presence on the Plateau is morphing this region of the plane).  The Captain reluctantly decides to beach her vessel and accompany the adventurers overland to the colony fearing for the safety of herself, her crew and passenger should they remain in this remote region of the Beastlands.  Seeing seven capable adventurers as protection never hurts (as she's been listening to Falyte's bedside tales of their exploits). 

Immediately upon beaching the ship they attract the notice of two immense tyrannasaurs!  Though deadly, the simple animals are no match for the fighting prowess of the Sword and quickly fall.  Cleaning up the kills so as not to draw more predators they camp beneath Krigala's eternal noon-time sun, known as Selera.  Rested, the group forms up, with the crew of the _Delphon_ in the middle and follows a trail blazed by Duklar and Sir Lucien. Hours of slogging across game trails made by large carnivorous birds listening to the gnome Urol ramble on about "this godly realm" or that "plant species" tests even the most patient among the Sword.  They didn't want the collatoral with them as they pushed inland and tensions are strained as the rampantly independant captain, the tedious gnome, and condescending aristocrat Avner grow testy.  

Near the end of their first day's trek they come upon an ancient ruin reclaimed by the jungle.  Duklar recons the ville and sees a venerable woman emerge from the crumbled center.  She seems to know someone is near as she calls out in a strange language, then follows shortly thereafter in Sylvan.  Moving up to investigate the scene Arros is granted the gift of Tongues by the power of St. Cutbert and speaks with the strange old woman, who calls herself Lithira.  She is excited that she has visitors after an age of being isolated, asking all manner of questions about the places and things they've seen.  Arros translates for Duklar and Lucien, as the rest of the Sword spreads out and keep wary.  They keep the "squishies" away from the old woman and the monstrous spiders they find infesting the ruin.  For her part though Lithira seems genuine and warns them of her dream-visions of "four eyes" watching them from the darkness.  She also tells them a servant of the eyes seeks them out.  Lithira advises to follow a pass through the mountains ahead made by the Old gods that will take many days travel off their journey by following Noctos, the moon (which can be seen on Brux the Beastland's second layer).  Lastly she warns of the hunting birds nesting area that stands before the Pass and shapeshifts into a big hairy spider, climbing up into the trees with her ilk as they leave. 

As the Aranea's description warned a nesting ground of Terror Birds lay before the Pass and the territorial avians brooked no tresspassing.  Again the dim animals stood no chance against the formidable band.  Finding the body of another Aranea among the nests, the Harmonium investigator Arros decides to take the body back to Lithira for a proper funeral, much to the consternation of Deek and Horny who want to make all haste for Farshore to prevent the attack.  Arros however follows his convictions and persuades Lucien and Duklar to go back with him, the mute half-orc Yark following along as well.  They run into a small hunting pack of Terror Birds on the return trip but aren't badly injured.  Lithira is saddened that a clutchmate of hers perished so closely to home but rewards the group with several fruit infused with healing elixers (5 Cure moderate potions).  Meanwhile Deek, Horny, and Falyte guard the crew of the _Delphon_ awaiting the return of the others when Horny scents something watching from a nearby tree.  Moving to confront it they find nothing but a lingering scent of damp, rotting vegetation.  Further tracking and searches of the area by Duklar upon his return yield little else.  Whatever was there either flew away or left magically.

Pushing on despite a full day of travel under their belt the group moved into the Dark Mountain Pass.  Following its 6 mile stretch in a few short but hard hours (taking damage from forced marching) they find a long chamber with a stagnant fountain and a throne on a raised dais at it's end.  Pinned to the throne is the ribcage of a human hanging on a Longspear which appears magical to Falyte's spells.  Ever the meticulous investigator, Arros finds a 3 foot stone rod of reddish granite in the dank pool beneath the fountain.  Near the throne a wide stair leads up to a vast open chasm.  Taking wing up the stair Lucien sees two bridges leading across the gulf.  He does not notice the two colossal centipedes scurry down from the ceiling 50 feet above and they tear into him.  In the ensuing battle Deek and Yark suffer poisoning from their wounds making them sluggish and clumsy.  Many in the group are savaged by great mandibles before one then the other are felled.  Yark slowed by the poison is trapped beneath the carcass of one centipede as it falls from the wall above.  He is nearly crushed to death before Deek can lift the vermins enormous bulk off him (Str check DC 30).  The Sword falls back to the throne room to rest for the night but are troubled with apprehension as the twin set of iron and stone double doors across the chasm mirror the aranea's vision of four eyes watching from darkness...[/sblock]


----------



## javcs (Dec 10, 2007)

This looks interesting.

I shall be watching. And lurking, most likely.


----------



## primemover003 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Session #2 of Here There Be Monsters*

*Ooze and Rot!*

Though they had planned on resting for the night in the dark mountain pass, several members of the Sword argued to push on even though many were obviously fatigued.  Reaching Farshore before the Tanar'ri attacked was their singular goal.  Even the slight delay of escorting the crew of the _Delphon_ wore the patience of some, namely the goliath Rager.   Memories of his lost homeland and kin fueled his impatience.  Fifteen years earlier the highland villages of his people were invaded by an empire of diabolists.  Deek knew all too well how fiends treated captives.  The tanar'ri were more likely to just butcher and eat their victims, the baatezu worked them to death as slaves or used them in foul soul harvesting experiments…  the results were ultimately the same.   As the Rager made ready to move out he saw the half-elven riverboat captain striking a gold-tipped sunrod.  "You're not going to need those, we have enough light among us" the Rager snarled.  He held his great hammer aloft, its cold iron head glowing brightly.  He pointed it at the Harmonium cleric's shield, also blessed to shed a soft golden light.  The fiercely independent woman shot back, "And what if we get separated?  You like to charge headlong into every danger we've seen so far!"  She took a handful of the alchemical light sources and passed them out among her crew.  The goliath scowled and stormed off.  

The column of adventurers and crew members grouped together as Horny pulled out a fist-sized crystalline sphere and as he spoke a command a wave of refreshment washed over everyone dispelling the hardships of the days travel and sleep from their eyes.  Moving back up the stairs to the bridged chasm the scout and warriors of the Sword angled right and crossed the bridge approaching the set of double stone doors at its end.  Duklar searched first for traps then setting his keen ears to the stone door, listened beyond for any signs of danger.  "I hear nothing beyond, but the doors are stuck with age."  Hearing this, Horny braced his massive shoulders against them and drove the aged doors inward.  Grinding against its supports the doors swung open into a dark room with walls crumbling from slow seepage.  The far corner of the room had collapsed into a dank pool of still black water.  Duklar slipped through the opening doors his eyes scanning from behind his darkly tinted goggles.  Moving towards the edge of the pool the alert scout's twitchy reflexes were all that saved him from the inky blackness that heaved from the pool.  Dodging the thing's clumsy pseudopod, Duklar warned the group of the danger.  "It's an Ooze!  A big one! NO BLADES!!!"  

Deek charged in smashing the oozing horror with his Maul and watched as it immediately melted into slag, the Elder Black Puddings powerful acids working on even the enchanted wood and metal.  Horny entered the room looking to push past the monstrosity opening the next set of doors.  The lingering scent of fresh water wafted over the Minotaur as he stepped into a chamber with two stone pedestals and a set of massive iron doors.  "Keep Moving," he yelled.  

The silent half-orc Yark followed in on the Minotaur's heels neither comprehending nor heeding the conflicting warnings being shouted.  He gripped the red granite rod found in the previous pool and smashed the hulking ooze.  The stone club worked well enough so he hit it again.  Duklar pulled several heavy blunt arrows from his quiver and fired into ooze trying to cover the mad Rager.  

The initial confusion of the Ooze's attack divided the group, some calling for a retreat, some to press forward.  It mattered little as the deaf & dumb barbarian had already engaged the Pudding and was snatched up in its dark embrace!  Acid hissed and sputtered as his clothes and skin started to burn away.  Sir Lucien spread his wings and flew into the fray yelling for Horny and Deek to withdraw.  The Paladin grabbed Yark by the collar and activated his copper studded boots shifting them both magically through space.  They appeared several yards away and the aasimar dropped the Rager, unable to hold his weight aloft.  Unfortunately they were still within the gargantuan ooze's long reach.  The Hardhead Arros moved to the doors as the Minotaur and Goliath cleared the room.  "St. Cuthbert smites thee!" he yelled as he evoked a glowing Cudgel between his companions and the Pudding.  The darting weapon distracted the mindless ooze with blows of magical force.  Yark stumbled out and Sir Lucien flew across the chasm to the other bridge as the Constable dragged the massive door shut, his spell buying them all time.

The Sword moved to regroup moving around to the other bridge.  As the goliath Rager passed Captain Venkallie she asked, "Need a sunrod?"  He stopped and glared at her, sheer hatred flashing in his eyes.  Falyte gulped audibly, fearing the Rager might lash out at his new paramour.  His fears subsided as Deek let out a slow controlled breath and moved on.  "My dear I know he can be overbearing and shortsighted, but it's unwise to provoke Ragers."  She looked at the Cleric and smiled, "I don't abide bully's love, but I'll try not to tip the apple cart."

Judging from the distance between the bridges and the room Horny entered earlier the Rager guessed the pedestal room should be beyond this second set of doors and to the right.  Like the opposite set of doors these were stuck as well, so Deek cracked his knuckles, set his thick stony hands against the portals and bellowed "CHALLENGE!"  Contrary to his guess he found a winding catacomb filled with burial niches and hieroglyphs.  Duklar crept forward scouting the musty route to find the passages branched out and turned back upon themselves.  Yark padded into the catacombs behind him, not at all fazed by his tussle with the ooze, his skin and clothes still dripping acid.  The half-orc took up a position at the first intersection and waited for Duklar to finish his sweep.  Returning to the group the scout reported finding another set of doors.  Moving through the catacombs the paladin couldn't help but notice the similarities of the carvings on the walls of skeletal hounds to the symbols of the Halfling god of death Urogalan.  The set of doors were identical to the ones leading into the pedestal room and seemed to be untrapped and unlocked.  Entering the room the light of Arros' shield and Capt. Venkallie's sunrods revealed the two pedestals.  One was made of Red Granite and one of Blue Marble.  Yark held the octagonal red granite rod and quickly fit it within the niche carved on the red pedestal and heard a clunk as a buried mechanism unlocked.  Seeing that another stone rod was needed to operate the mechanisms that presumably opened the massive water doors the group feared it sat in the pool beneath the deadly Pudding.  Falyte pulled out his golden holy symbol and called upon his goddess Tymora for luck and guidance.  To his delight the clover pulled him back towards the catacombs...  there must be a hidden door or chamber.  Spreading out through the winding tunnels they searched for hidden doors.  Duklar eventually found a door hidden among the carvings near the far end of the catacombs.  "There's got to be a trap here," the scout breathed.  Running his slight fingers around the edges of the door and slowly probing with a thin metal rod he found no mechanical traps, nor did he find glyphs or symbols in the walls carvings.  Satisfied he wouldn't be stuck, shocked, crushed, or charmed he pushed in on the wall.  The section slid back onto a recessed track and rolled off to the side.  

Though nothing immediately happened as the hidden door opened the Old gods mentioned by Lithira the Arenea did not leave the resting place of their high priests unguarded.  Eight withered husks shambled to unlife and clawed their way out of their burial niches.  Emanating a powerful aura of despair the mere sight of the shrouded mummies froze the blood of the Sword's warriors.  The Minotaur was the first to succumb to the supernatural horror finding himself face to face with two of the tomb guardians.  Sir Lucien and Falyte were the next to see the undead and both quickly realized they were in trouble.  "Don't look at them!" cried Falyte.  Sir Lucien winged towards the two undead shuffling towards them yelling down the corridor to the others, "Shield your eyes or close them!"  Landing before the mummies he brandished the Sun & Sword medallion around his wrist and called on the power of the Source to drive them off.  It failed.  The mummies battered the paladin with their mighty fists but his divine blessings staved off their foul touch.  As Sir Lucien held them off Falyte stepped up and called on Tymora's Luck to save them.  Though his turning was far more powerful than the paladin's, the Tomb Guardians might was granted by gods as well and they resisted.  

The powerful undead advanced on those standing helpless.  The Minotaurs normally unbreakable defenses were crushed beneath slamming fists dropping him in the middle of the hall, his mighty chest caved in.  Hearing the shouted warnings of the priests the crew of the _Delphon_ ducked into the pedestal room and barricaded the doors, though Thunderstrike the aristocrat Avner's warhorse would not budge. Deek shielded his eyes and tried to move past Horny’s fallen bulk to defend the crews back but caught a glimpse of the shrouded corpses and froze in midstride.  As the mummies rounded the corner Yark stopped dead.  Only Arros remained to defend the two paralyzed Ragers and he called to the earth itself to heave upwards in a blast of rock and flame!  Four of the dead tumbled off their feet giving the still warriors time to shake off the fear.  

Sir Lucien cut into the mummies with his sacred blade while Falyte and Duklar peppered another pair with arrows and divine energy.  They slowly whittled away their foes though Falyte took a stinging blow and he broke out in a clammy sweat.  Regaining their feet the undead before Arros surged forward.  Clambering over the dead Minotaur their dread auras broke through his soldier's discipline and robbed him of movement.  Though slain Horny still provided his companions protection, his prone form slowing the undead enough that Deek and Yark snapped out of their torpor and began to attack!  Heedless of the coming Ragers the mummies managed to strike Arros.  Though he survived the death blows he was exposed to their ancient plague.  The spells and blades of the Sword eventually finished off the undead guardians and the group stopped before entering the open crypt.  Falyte and Arros examined those struck by the mummies feeling a sickness spreading in their own veins.  The symptoms didn’t take long to appear as weeping black sores blossomed in both priests and the half-orc Yark.  Recognizing their curse, Falyte called on Lady Luck to break the enchantment afflicting them but his luck ran out and the spell failed.  Arros could do little as his spells were chosen for battle that day, not restoration.  The sores sickened the trio and sapped their personality and could not be healed this day, however there were others to attend to.  

His health and humor darkened by rot, Falyte called Horny's soul back into his body.  Horny woke with a start looking up as Falyte spoke, “You’ve got less than a quarter hour before you die again Horny, but we need you in case anything else comes out of the crypt Duklar found.”  The Minotaur nodded grimly and rose.  He made his way to the chamber as Falyte administered healing to the others.  Venting his frustration at dying and being pulled back to his mortal coil Horny entered the tomb and ripped off the lid of the sarcophagus.  Dozens of spears erupted from the floor impaling Deek and Yark.  The spears all had a greenish paste coating them.  The three warriors took minor wounds and shrugged off the toxin.  Inside the decayed body of another priest lay in state and clutched a hexagonal blue marble rod, a silvered dagger of exquisite craftsmanship, and wore blue crystal lenses upon its eyes.  As the more mercenary of the Sword claimed their spoils from the restless undead Lucien looked at the score of spears protruding from the floor and saw an opportunity!  “We can use these spears against the Ooze.”

The paladin quickly explained his strategy for destroying the deadly creature in the other chamber and his companions nodded their agreement.  Even the incognizant Yark was up for another fight adjusting his blood red War-mask as Duklar translated in pantomime.  They collected the spears from the floor of the tomb and split up.  Half the group passed through the pedestal room and the others approached from the chasm bridge.  Sir Lucien, Duklar, and Horny waited at the bridge while Arros and the Ragers readied themselves.  Both Ragers gripped a spear and the stone rods knowing they were effective if melee broke out and opened the doors.  Arros split the pair with a thunderous lance of energy that boiled into the waiting ooze.  Hearing the opening salvo the others opened their door and threw their spears into the dark blob.  The Black Pudding surged out of the pool, its flesh ripping at the tears caused by the spears.  As quickly as it bulged forward three replicates were spewed from its mass and the clone oozes sensed prey.  Yark stepped up wanting to repay the inky monster for the earlier acid bath and vomited forth a glob of blood.  It sailed into the closest ooze, its black flesh sizzling and fuming from the burn.  Deek rushed up and heaved his spear causing the pudding to multiply yet again.  The four oozes slid up along the walls trying to spread out away from each other and towards the waiting meals.  More spears rained in as Sir Lucien’s wing loosed once more and the pudding budded yet again.  The Ragers splattering acid and ichors everywhere clubbing the oozes as the heaving blobs flailed about with their psuedopods.  The Sword fond that each reproduction was as deadly as it’s original, but not nearly as robust.  The stone clubs of the Ragers quickly burst the leathery membranes spilling viscera and indistinguishable organs out into the room.

With the lingering threat of the Black Pudding now dealt with the six warriors returned to the pedestal room where Falyte and the crew of the _Delphon_ had set up camp.  Captain Venakllie kept her distance from the hulking goliath talking with her first mate Virith but smirked impishly when ever the Rager glanced her way.  “I don’t know if ribbing that one’s a good idea ‘Mel,” stated the girl.  “All the same if the brute even thinks of lifting a finger I’m with you.”  The older woman smiled and patted her loyal cohort on the shoulder.  “Thanks Rosie,” she replied.  “It won’t come to all that.  I’ll smooth things over with the Basher in the morn.”  Virith looked over at Falyte and asked, “You think your lover’ll die of those wicked blisters?”  At the mention of the boyish cleric’s ailment the Captain frowned, “He says his spells or the Hardheads will cure them come tomorrow.”  Looking up to the ceiling the woman prayed, “I hope they do.  I’ve really started to like him.”

Falyte stood over the Minotaur as his breathing started to labor.  “Just relax Horny.  Close your eyes and sleep.”  Slumber was the furthest thing from the fighters mind at the moment as he knew the unstable life given to him earlier was coming to an end.  A deep seated panic rose in his chest and he snorted in fear.  Lucien and Arros knelt beside him steadying him, the paladin speaking gently, “May the Source guide you back to us old friend.”  Horny concentrated on the gold robed clerics chanting voice as the world around him began to fade.  The words of the Celestial tongue somehow soothing as his vision darkened his revanance spent.  _“Meeooowww…”_


----------



## InvaderJes (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, that's a good read. Your players must be pretty awesome... especially that charismatic cleric you've got in there.


----------



## Deek35 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Minor Correction*

Primemover003 it is a great tale, I commend thee, however there is a minor flaw in your tale.
Twas I that opend the sarcophagus!!!!
Yark and I were the only ones in that room!
Remember Im always counting!


----------



## primemover003 (Dec 15, 2007)

Bah you're already getting your own arc you lummox!


----------

